

Amazing Interactive WebGL music video - ujeezy
http://www.ro.me/film

======
makmanalp
This could use a more descriptive title than "Amazing WebGL Demo", such as
"Interactive WebGL music video"

~~~
ujeezy
Agreed, thanks for the suggestion :)

------
Luyt
It breaks the Back button... and the 'Best viewed in Internet Explorer' days
seem to be back, although it's now a more apologetic 'Sorry, this site was
designed with Google Chrome in mind'.

~~~
bruce511
yeah, that's what I thought when I ran it in FF 3.6, I got the message "sorry,
you're gonna need chrome". So I fired up Chrome 11 (which I also use) and I
got "We are very sorry, but 3 Dreams of Black is an experiment and
unfortunately does not currently function on every configuration. It appears
that your computer's graphics card doesn't support WebGL technology. You can
find more details for troubleshooting here and obtain a list of recommended
graphics cards."

I tried following the link, but it just takes you to a google chrome download
page - nothing obvious about graphic cards.

Now granted this is a work machine, and a fairly old one at that, but I have a
GeForce 7600 GT which isn't the worst card out there by a long way.

Is Chrome the new IE? Well certainly they're pushing the envelope a bit, and
that's good for the long-term evolution of the web. On the other hand it's
gonna be a long time (if ever) for technology which is dependent on specific
graphics hardware to make it into the mainstream.

------
mwill
I highly recommend checking out the Technology page for a 3D model view,
demos, and source.

------
fuzionmonkey
That is seriously impressive. WebGL's future looks very bright, indeed.

~~~
wattsbaat
I agree. Though a bit choppy for me, that was a genuinely beautiful
experience, from both a technological and artistic perspective. (running
Chrome, but not Canary)

